

Notes on brand positioning statements - delano
http://solutious.com/blog/2010/04/05/positioning-statements/

======
delano
As a side note, there was only a single reference to brand positioning
statements on HN:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=360069>

I find this surprising since they are generally regarded as being pretty
valuable for understanding when you're building and who you're selling to.

